# Obelisk 2011



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've been wanting to add some taller tombstones to our display and, seeing as how we had some scrap pieces of foam lying about, I decided to put them to use.

Finished piece:

S001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

S002 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A short slideshow of the construction and painting:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great stone Roxy!


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cool!!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Way cool, and I love your creative use of a wig head. Nice!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Way to get stoned roxy. LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My honey is so creative.  I only helped cutting one piece on the obelisk.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That a great original looking stone! Tad envious that you are able to paint outside in flip flops when I'm sitting here in 3 layers of clothes already  Great work on the stone, I really like the use of the styro wig head.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey Rox... I love that stone!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is really impressive. Nice variation from the norm. I also like the use of the wig head. Can't wait to see it lit up.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool new stone Roxy, it will look great in your yard yard. Great set up on the dvd also by the way. I watched your yard last night on the dvd set.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very cool! Now just box it up and mail it out


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Hey! That's pretty excellent. You made one for each of us, yes?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

great looking stone, love the texture on it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL @ Map and Ouizul

Thanks for the kind comments, all! This stone turned out a little different from what I had visualized, but it was a good experiment. I think I'll keep her


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Roxy that is way cool. I would have never thought of putting mache over a foam stone. What a great way to reduce nicks. Love the texture and the face.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great addition to your display!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm totally crushing on the texture, the face, and the hair whip things coming out of her - that is one handsome stone, Roxy!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Roxy! Nice details. Nice addition to your haunt.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> the hair whip things coming out of her


At first I thought a hippy sun then I thought Medusa. Any which way its a good hair day in my book. Nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love it Roxy...............


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Gives Standing Ovation* brava! yet another spoooktacular creation!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very original. Really great work.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again, folks

The whippy hair idea actually was inspired by Bobzilla's zombie mermaid, who has tentacles on her head that wrap out and around her and the ship. I liked the effect so much that I borrowed the concept for this piece.

Important note for anyone who wants to try putting papier mache on foam insulation (or any foam, for that matter) - either cover the piece with masking tape before adding mache or possibly use spray adhesive to add a dry paper layer first. I've always done this for smaller props (example being the foam ball used as the head for my Crypt Cat) because mache does not stick entirely well to foam. I skipped that step with this piece and there are a couple places where the dried layer of mache has pulled away from the underlying base. With the layers of mache and paint all bound together and dry now, it hopefully will not cause problems later.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooooooh! I like this piece! Has that wonderful weathered patina. Very nice!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Lookin good Roxy


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I really like it Roxy. Very realistic  Looks as though it was carved from stone.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like this one. It's original!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks massive and heavy, Roxy.... great graveyard addition!


----------

